# Cocktail hour down at the Landcut



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Here's another sunset from down Landcut way.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Awesome sunset.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## ssmarinaman (Mar 5, 2005)

wishing i was there,, thanks.. now i need to get back to work,,thanks really..lol


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Thank you! It is one of my favorites.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

You must be just south of Roloff's.....


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Yes, the 3rd cut. The house on the corner. I think it's called Majek Corner.


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice Pic


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very nice, Liz ... man, I can't wait to get fully retired. I'm missing too many great posts and photos.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

pelican said:


> Very nice, Liz ... man, I can't wait to get fully retired. I'm missing too many great posts and photos.


 Just wait 'til you start dragging your house around with you like a tortise!


----------



## FormerHR (May 21, 2004)

Man, I'm jealous. A cold Coors Light with some ribeye's on the grill would go great with that.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

Another stunning sunset... you Northern Hemisphere folk sure know how to capture beauty in your lenses. 

Thanks for sharing your photo!


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Cocktail hour*

Nice, Just what kind of cocktails were being served? I kind of get tired of the old beer sunsets I am used to. LOL.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I believe we were drinking Salty Dogs and Screwdrivers that day. Yummy.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

The old GLO house? Just down from Beck's big concrete cabin?


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Stew1tx, this is the cabin, it is the first one on the left when you turn into the NMH cut. The Beck's house is the second one on the left.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

haha weird, the big concrete cabin is my familys, we were down there last summer for my moms birthday and we went to yalls cabin and ate cake with a bunch of guys. Small world. Hers another view of yalls cabin.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Man have I caught a lot of fish around both of your cabins. We stay a little further north, just south of roloff's. Hey Rooster, what is the story about the fire?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2006)

stew1tx said:


> Man have I caught a lot of fish around both of your cabins. We stay a little further north, just south of roloff's. Hey Rooster, what is the story about the fire?


I never really found out, I havent been down there since spring break  I think my uncle went down there right after it happend to make sure it didnt spread to our cabin , I heard some rumors that it was a BBQ pit that wasnt put out but I have no idea what happend for sure.


----------



## stew1tx (Oct 15, 2004)

Yea, i was down there, and that is what I heard rumored. I saw someone, guessing your uncle, spraying down the ground around the cabin.


----------

